# How much to concrete driveway?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Any idea on price to concrete driveway 10 feet wide by 125 feet in length?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Seems to be about 15 1/2 yards of concrete....
how much do ready-mix trucks carry? about 10 or so? 

Any idea on the price for everything including framing, pouring, expansion joints, float and finish?


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

Slag it to much work to do it in concrete. wont last i hate concrete
but its your driveway just my 2 cents later James


----------



## Dutch-NJ (Feb 25, 2006)

Yup, 10' x 125' x 4" thick is about 15.5 cubic yards.

4" thick should be fine in LA provided you don't have heavy truck traffic. Otherwise make it 6" thick.

But I would still reinforce with at least wire.

Ready-Mix trucks come in different capacities. 8-12 cu. yds. sounds about right.

Prices are regional.

Rule of thumb around here, normal (no excavating) labor is about the same as the concrete cost.

In other words, if the concrete costs $1,000 so will the labor. It's not that hard to do. Isn't that what friends are for?

TIPS - Order a little more concrete than you estimate. Better too thick than too thin. 

Have another small project framed out (walk way, pad, etc) in case there is extra material left over.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We priced out an abnormally shaped gravel area to be ashphalted that was about 50' by 40' when you average it out. We were quoted $6000 for this job. It was also $2000 to seal a quarter mile driveway. We were disgusted.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah going with slag for the driveway again....It is on it now and it has lasted forever. There is one source around here at a iron plant about 30 miles away. They usually deliver enough to spread for about $250-300 for the whole driveway.....At least I think that is what the quote was!


----------



## decorative (Feb 22, 2011)

Such a challenging question.
You can consult to me your project, send it in my email to be found in my site.
Just give me the full description of your project.


----------

